# Man linked to al-Qaeda able to get Canadian visa



## RackMaster (Apr 25, 2008)

WTF!  It's good that customs here picked up on the fact that he was flagged and he was detained.  But being able to get the visa in the first place. :uhh::doh:




> *Man linked to al-Qaeda able to get Canadian visa*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Friday, April 25, 2008 | 12:30 AM ET  Comments139Recommend86*
> 
> ...


----------

